

New Product Launch - Is My Port Open - asdcore
http://www.asdcore.com/?p=253

======
pangram
I think you mean to say "your Router _or_ Firewall" in the text.
ismyportopen.com routes to another site; might want to make it go to the same
place as www.ismyportopen.com. Also, it would be nice to have a visual
indication when you click "Run It," since there's a pause until the scan comes
up.

~~~
asdcore
Thanks for catching that!

------
noonespecial
Dude, I can make your system do an arbitrary port scan against any ip with
only

<http://www.ismyportopen.com/cgi/results.py?ip=[target> ip]

You're gonna wanna fix that.

~~~
asdcore
Crap in a hat! Thanks, man. I'll get that fixed.

